# MDM- Amount and/or complexity of Data Reviewed



## SHobbs (Apr 22, 2013)

If a patient is seen for an ED follow up do I assume the doctor reviewed the ER notes and count this as a point under the reviewed data or do they specifically need to document the review of ER record?


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 23, 2013)

SHobbs said:


> If a patient is seen for an ED follow up do I assume the doctor reviewed the ER notes and count this as a point under the reviewed data or do they specifically need to document the review of ER record?



Not documented, not done.


----------



## SHobbs (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

